# hand drumming



## tree hopper (Feb 28, 2011)

hey.
was curious to see if anyone else is into hand drumming or going to drum circles. i have a little djembe drum that i've had forever, i thought it was gone was but i found it again so i've been getting back into it and love it. was always my fav. instrument to string along on the road. :cheers:


----------



## dharma bum (Mar 1, 2011)

find other peolpe to play with. you have to be pretty damned good to make money with one drum. they are the most fun to play though


----------



## wildboy860 (Mar 1, 2011)

yeah i play hand drum and go to drum circles, been playing on and off for many many years now. if you ever meet m e on th eroad ill give you a quick lesson or we can jam out or whatever. i dont always have a drum with me, but i usually got some kind ainstrmeents.


----------



## tree hopper (Mar 1, 2011)

nice. (@wildboy860)-yeah that'd be sweet if we ever were to meet up. ive hit up a couple drum circles since i've found my drum again, up in venice beach and have met a few people to play with they if i happen to be in their area but its always cool to know more travel friendly/versatile people that are into similiar things so that was good ta hear. what else to ya play? 
@dharma bum- yea totally have to be good to make decent money at least. when i was going around the LA area a few years back mostly in venice and santa monica i hung out with these guys and girl for a few days who let me crash at their place and they (i dont know if there is a specific name for it) were fucking amazing at drumming on upturned buckets and make shift drum sets out of random shit they'd find, it was so sick sounded like a real drum set. they made bank too.


----------

